# Threeways Abergele



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Our Cheyenne will be due an annual Fiat service and habitation check in Feb/Mar 2010 has anybody ever used Threeways Abergele for Autotrail work - any good ?
Happy New Year to you all .


----------



## hil26 (Jun 15, 2009)

no problems noted by me when we had some work done on our mh


----------

